

Why Google Won't Help Your VC Pitch - nreece
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/oct2007/sb20071017_927850.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_small+business

======
ajkates
Good advice, but certainly common sense. Startups that rely on others are
destined to fail.

Using AdSense (or any such mundane scheme) is a sad excuse for lacking the
creativity to develop an innovative revenue model that fits your startup and
the values of the user community.

Piggybacking on facebook? Don't even get me started with that one; that's a
another whole world of problems.

------
zandorg
Not selling is not an 'independence' strategy. It's just a gamble that your
competition won't wipe you out before you get sold...

~~~
dfranke
Either that, or a gamble that your business model is capable of producing...
_gasp_... profits.

~~~
zandorg
Yes, that's the other case.

